

Blue glowing 'starpath' could be the future of street lighting - dan1234
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/10391802/starpath-glow-street-lighting-council-cambridge-city.html

======
struppi
I like the idea, but the article has very little detail. How bright is it?
Does the brightness fade during the night?

Also, I guess leaves, dirt and snow would be a bit of a problem...

~~~
a3n
And does it help you see, or just see the road? Light doesn't normally come
from below our eyes.

